# [DooM 3] HOW-TO en español

## N0V4K

Buenas gentooza, voy a traducir un manual que a salido hace poco a la luz y a añadirle un par de cosas para ayudar a esa gente que no tiene un pc poco potente.

Fuente : http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/doom3.html

Empecemos, tenemos que descargar los ficheros del emulador en este caso cvs-Cedega abrimos una consola y tecleamos (Siempre como root para logearnos como root en una consola usaremos este comando SU y nos indicadara que pongamos la contraseña del usuario root) Ya estamos como root y ponemos:

cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login

luego nos pedira la contraseña que es "cvs" sin las comillas. Una vez logeados ponemos lo siguiente:

 cvs -z3 -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot co winex

tardara un rato. Una vez terminado si hacemos un ls veremos en la carpeta del usuario (/home/usuario/) la carpeta wine entramos en ella:

cd wine

y descargamos este fichero poniendo el comando wget seguido de la direccion web:

wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/GlobalMemoryStatusExFixed.patch

vale ya lo tenemos descargado, pero ahora tenemos que modificar el parche antes de aplicarlo:

dos2unix GlobalMemoryStatusExFixed.patch (en el caso de que no tengamos dos2unix que es el comado para modificar el parche lo bajaremos "emerge dos2unix" sin las comillas, y acto seguido lo aremos)

Ahora lo aplicamos al winex cedega:

patch -p0 < GlobalMemoryStatusExFixed.patch

luego

./configure --enable-pthreads --prefix=/usr/lib/winex-cvs/winex

y para terminar esta parte:

make && make install (tardara un ratito)

Bien ahora tenemos que bajar otro fichero:

wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/winex-cvs

y depues hacemos lo siguiente

mv winex-cvs /usr/bin/

chmod +x /usr/bin/winex-cvs

Ahora otro fichero mas (Muchas cosas sueltas pero vale la pena )

wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/pthreads_stack_test

y hacemos lo siguiente:

mv pthreads_stack_test /usr/lib/winex-cvs/winex/bin

chmod 755 /usr/lib/winex-cvs/winex/bin/pthreads_stack_test

Ya estamos terminando. Ahora bajaremos el .sh que es como el instalador del DOOM 3 para linux.

wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/doom3_installer.sh

y luego:

chmod +x doom3_installer.sh

./doom3_installer.sh

Ahora meteremos los cds que nos ira pidiendo del DOOM 3 para que lo instale.

Una vez instalado y casi listo para jugarlo  :Smile:  vamos a la carpeta donde lo hemos instalado, por defecto /usr/local/games/doom 3 .Vamos a la carpeta en mi caso la que e mencionado

cd /usr/local/games/doom 3

y bajamos el .exe especial y preparado para que no nos pida el cd.

wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/Doom3.exe.gz

mv Doom3.exe Doom3.exe.old (con esto renombramos el .exe original para que use el que hemos bajado)

gzip -d Doom3.exe.gz

Pues ya hemos terminado, solo queda hacer:

winex-cvs Doom3.exe  y disfrutar y pasar miedo  :Smile: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para los que tiene pc lentitos ay unas configuraciones para ganar entre un 10 y 20 de FPS realmente lo logra lo podies bajar de esta web

http://www.d3euro.com/files/fpsconfig.zip

lo bajamos lo descomprimimos y nos quedara un fichero llamado autoexec.cfg ¿Que hacemos con el? vamos a la carpeta donde instalamos el doom 3 no metemos en la subcarpeta base y lo ponemos ay. Trankilos se carga solo  :Smile: 

PD: ya ire mejorandolo y poniendo comandos etc etc  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ashtophet

sólo me pasa a mí o el repositorio cvs no funciona en estos momentos  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## N0V4K

galiza_ceive buenas, el reposito a mi si que me funciona, la cosa es que no es como nu ftp que te conctas y te sale un interprete de comando si no sigues con tu mismo usuario de la consola etc etc no cambia nada y cuando te loges pues luego mete el comano siguiente  :Smile: 

----------

## ashtophet

saludos.

bien, el cvs ya lo he utilizado antes... me da timeout al hacer el login... ahora mismito te funciona?

----------

## ashtophet

http://img65.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img65&image=cvs-cedega.png

----------

## esteban_conde

 *n0v4K wrote:*   

> tardara un rato. Una vez terminado si hacemos un ls veremos en la carpeta del usuario (/home/usuario/) la carpeta wine

 

he hecho un: export CVSROOT=/home/usuario/cvs y el resultado no es el esperado pues la carpeta winex me la ha creado en el directorio /root al que por razones obvias no me gustaría dar permisos para usuarios.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas

root@Zero_ timmy # cvs -d:pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:/cvsroot login

Logging in to :pserver:cvs@cvs.transgaming.org:2401/cvsroot

CVS password:

root@Zero_ timmy #

Yo recuerdo que la 1º vez que lo ice me tardo un poco pero jamas me a salido error eso lo e hecho ahora a las 15:15 Si te sigue fallando miramos otra solucion

----------

## ashtophet

gracias N0V4K .... lamentablemente me sigue sin rular...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ashtophet

hoy sí funciona...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ashtophet

esteban_conde no tienes por qué hacer el cvs como root (yo lo estoy haciendo, con éxito, como un usuario normal)

----------

## N0V4K

la verda que fue raro que no te funcionara porque yo cuando te conteste si me conecto sin ningun problema. Me alegro que te funcione ya. DISFRUTALO!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> esteban_conde no tienes por qué hacer el cvs como root (yo lo estoy haciendo, con éxito, como un usuario normal)

 

Muchas gracias....¡¡¡que burro soy!!!.

----------

## alexlm78

me gusta esta clase de informacion.

----------

## N0V4K

alexlm78 ejeje mañan sale el doom 3 en españa .. y los binarios dentro de nada  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## ashtophet

 *N0V4K wrote:*   

>  y los binarios dentro de nada

 

que J. Carmack te oiga...   :Wink: 

----------

## tupez

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo aquí y casi que con el linux. Recientemente me he instalado la versión 10 de Mandrake.

Estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra el manual que has hecho N0V4K y no tengo el dos2unix y not puedo instalarlo con emerge porque tampoco me reconoce el comando emerge. Qué he hecho mal, porque seguro que me he dejado algo. La instalación del linux es la normal y corriente. Me he metido en el instalador de Mandrake (Rpmdrake 10.0) y no consigo nada.

Podéis ayudarme?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

----------

## emivan

Holas.

tupez, no sigo este hilo, pero por curiosidad me meti y solo decirte que los comando que intentes utilizar referentes a este hilo, posiblemente no te funcionen porque estas utilizando una distribucion diferente a la que tu tienes instalada.

Este foro esta dedicado a gentoo linux y tu tienes mandrake, el comando emerge es lo que seria en mandrake rpm (creo, hace tiempo que deje mandrake de lado).

Supongo que todo te funcionara igual pero adecuando los comandos de gentoo a los de mandrake.

Un saludo y suerte  :Smile: 

----------

## tupez

Muy bien emivan tienes toda la razón.

Eso ya está hecho perfectamente.

Ahora el siguiente problema que me ha dado es al hacer:

patch -p0 < GlobalMemoryStatusExFixed.patch

que me ha dicho:

[root@casa winex]# patch -p0 < GlobalMemoryStatusExFixed.patch

patching file include/winbase.h

patching file memory/global.c

Hunk #6 FAILED at 1605.

1 out of 6 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file memory/global.c.rej

patching file dlls/kernel/kernel32.spec

Lo he seguido intentando y primero me pregunta que ya está hecho antes y que si quiero seguir y cuando le digo que siga me dice:

Apply anyway? [n] y

Hunk #1 FAILED at 33.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 1508.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 1521.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 1533.

Hunk #5 FAILED at 1581.

Hunk #6 FAILED at 1605.

6 out of 6 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file memory/global.c.rej

patching file dlls/kernel/kernel32.spec

A partir de este paso todos parece que salen bien.

Unicamente al final al ejecutar el juego es cuando falla estrepitosamente:

winex-cvs Doom3.exe

cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/usr/lib/winex-cvs/.transgaming»: No such file or directory

chmod: no se puede acceder a «/home/gordito/.transgaming»: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/winex-cvs: line 195: /usr/lib/winex-cvs/.transgaming/config: No such file or directory

ln: «/home/gordito/TransGaming_Drive»: El fichero existe

.

.

.

.

y así mucho más.

Esto tiene  salvación o no? No os queméis la cabez si es fácil vale, si no nada. Muchas gracias de todas formas.

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas Tupez, pues decirte que ahora mismo no se porque puede ser pero lo estoy buscando . de todas formas te digo que para MDK (mandrake ) es mejor usas cosas mas "stables" el nuevo cedega 4.0.1 ya lo an programado para que funcione con Doom 3 sin tener que hacer todos estos pasos. comentarte que cedega no es grautio, el minimo precio a pagar son 5 € por 3 meses si no me confundo, pero siempre tienes los P2P (Bitorrent lmule ...) pero eso ya cuenta de tu parte  :Smile:  Suerte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tupez

Es verdad N0V4K

El amigo que me está introduciendo en linux se ha suscrito a Cedega y es quien me lo ha dejado.

También lo he probado pero me da otro errores. En principio, como tú dices, es más fácil de usar pero también me da problemas, y estos me parecen más raros: 

cedega Doom3.exe

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 1

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine' (0x00000000)

Breakpoint 1 at 0x4000d2f0

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/pthread_lib/libntdll.so' (0x40018000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/pthread_lib/libwine.so' (0x40119000)

y muchísimo más

Bueno, N0V4K, no te preocupes el lunes hablaré con mi colega, a ver si él puede ayudarme. gracias por todo de cualquier forma.

Si consigo algo interesante os lo contaré.

----------

## N0V4K

Tupez nas, pues mira porque no pruebas con 

cedega -winver winxp doom3.exe

 y me dices luego

----------

## tupez

Nada N0V4K, me pasa exactamente lo mismo que antes.

No te preocupes más. Ya miraré por ahí algo más o intentaré hablar con el chaval que conozco del trabajo.

De todas formas si consigo algo os lo contaré a todos.

Chao

----------

## thumancito

bueno bueno , primero que todo soy nuevo aqui, tratando de instalar este jueguito, va todo muy bien hasta hacer el 

make && make install me aparece el siguiente error :

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/thuman/winex/unicode'

gcc -MMD -c  -I. -I. -I../include -I../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-keep-static-consts -D__const=const -fno-strict-aliasing -D__int8=char -D__int16=short -D__int32=int "-D__int64=long long" -fPIC -D__WINE__ -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include -o casemap.o casemap.c

In file included from ../include/winnls.h:5,

                 from ../include/wine/unicode.h:11,

                 from casemap.c:4:

../include/winbase.h:440: error: redefinition of `struct tagMEMORYSTATUSEX'

../include/winbase.h:450: error: redefinition of `MEMORYSTATUSEX'

../include/winbase.h:385: error: `MEMORYSTATUSEX' previously declared here

../include/winbase.h:450: error: redefinition of `LPMEMORYSTATUSEX'

../include/winbase.h:385: error: `LPMEMORYSTATUSEX' previously declared here

make[1]: *** [casemap.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/thuman/winex/unicode'

make: *** [unicode/libwine_unicode.so] Error 2

help me please!!

saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

si estas en Gentoo por que no hacer un 

```
emerge games-fps/doom3
```

 es más facil de instalar  :Razz: 

----------

## dj_ripper_18

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=KJ5ODP9O

Con ese traducen Doom 3 completamente al español  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!  :Wink: 

----------

## diegojuan9

hola

yo me compre el doom 3 en dvd, me incluyo la expansion y los parches, todo lo necesario para jugar.

en la tienda solo me dijeron q instale normal todo y chanque los parches pero al hacer todo y empezar el juego me sale como q una ventana con varios erroes. que puedo hacer para poder jugar.

----------

## Darksidex25

De buenas a primeras, intenta instalarlo a través de portage

Como root:

```

emerge doom3

```

Después de instalarlo, prueba a ejecutarlo, a ver que pasa.

----------

## diegojuan9

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> De buenas a primeras, intenta instalarlo a través de portage
> 
> Como root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

como haces esa instalacion?

----------

## ebray187

 *diegojuan9 wrote:*   

>  *Darksidex25 wrote:*   De buenas a primeras, intenta instalarlo a través de portage
> 
> Como root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

alo??? pues en un consola te logeas como root y pones ese comando   :Shocked: 

----------

## Stolz

diegojuan9 ¿tienes el sistema operativo Gentoo Linux instalado?

----------

## diegojuan9

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

>  *diegojuan9 wrote:*    *Darksidex25 wrote:*   De buenas a primeras, intenta instalarlo a través de portage
> 
> Como root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

TENGO EL DOOM PARA COMPUTADORA NO XBOX

----------

## diegojuan9

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> diegojuan9 ¿tienes el sistema operativo Gentoo Linux instalado?

 

eso es de xbox o pc?

----------

## Cereza

Jijiji Gentoo es un sistema operativo Linux para PC y otras muchas plataformas. Lo que aquí discuten es como instalar Doom3 en Gentoo. Si lo que tienes es un ordenador con Windows esto no te sirve para nada.

----------

## johnlu

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> si estas en Gentoo por que no hacer un 
> 
> ```
> emerge games-fps/doom3
> ```
> ...

 

¿Porqué usar el juego windows con wine teniendo el nativo en portage? ¿Alguien me dice qué ganan ejecutándolo con wine? ¿Acaso es para saltarse la protección? 

 *N0V4K wrote:*   

> y bajamos el .exe especial y preparado para que no nos pida el cd.
> 
> wget http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/Doom3.exe.gz
> 
> mv Doom3.exe Doom3.exe.old (con esto renombramos el .exe original para que use el que hemos bajado)
> ...

 

Me da a mi que sí por lo que he leido. Yo creía que en los foros de gentoo no se incitaba a este tipo de prácticas.  :Sad: 

----------

## Stolz

 *johnlu wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   si estas en Gentoo por que no hacer un 
> 
> ```
> emerge games-fps/doom3
> ```
> ...

 

emerge instala la versión nativa de linux , por lo que no entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con esa cita   :Shocked: 

----------

## johnlu

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *johnlu wrote:*    *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   si estas en Gentoo por que no hacer un 
> 
> ```
> emerge games-fps/doom3
> ```
> ...

 

Stolz, pongo la cita del emerge para que se vea que estÃ¡ nativo en linux, y luego critico que instalen el binario de windows con wine para saltarse la protecciÃ³n y le den propaganda en el foro.

Te lo repito por que me da que no se ha visto claro de la manera que lo he dicho.

No veo bien que digan como usar wine para piratear un juego en el foro de gentoo. No sÃ© si ahora lo he dejado bien claro.

----------

## Stolz

Fijate que es un post muy antiguo. En Agosto de 2004 todavía no existía versión para Linux del Doom 3, de ahí el motivo inicial de la guía de sugerir usar wine.

----------

## i92guboj

Sip. Es antiguo, y además, puede haber muchas razones para usarlo bajo wine, aunque yo siempre prefiera usar algo nativo que algo bajo emulación.

En estos foros el fomento de la piratería no está permitido, ni de ninguna otra práctica ilegal, primero porque no apoyamos esas prácticas. Y, segundo, porque nos perjudicaría a todos. Hay mucho software que se puede usar para hacer cosas ilegales, pero como lo use cada uno es solo responsabilidad suya.

Wine es un proyecto magnífico, que lleva mucho tiempo llenando un hueco que muchos usuarios no podrían llenar de ninguna otra forma, y solo se merece respecto y admiración. Wine pretende ofrecer un API compatible con el de Windows, sin usar ni una sola línea de código de ese SO, está construído desde cero. Propiamente dicho, no es tampoco un emulador, sino una implementación alternativa del API de windows.

Esa guía no está pensada para piratear nada. El que piratea, piratea con sus manos, se baja el juego de la red Donkey, y lo desempaqueta sabiendo que lo que hace no está bien. Ahora bien, si llevas razón en una cosa: yo, personalmente, eliminaría cualquier link a un binario propietario parcheado, no soportado por sus autores originales, y, potencialmente, problemático. Como el que hay más arriba.

Hacer parches, no es ilegal (aunque le ingeniería inversa en si es otro tema, según la legislación del país en cuestión), distribuir software propietario parcheado por tí mismo, si lo es (al menos en la gran mayoría de países). En eso llevas razón. Quizás sería mejor eliminar del foro los links directos a binarios parcheados, no legales, por si las moscas. Aunque eso lo deben decidir los administradores.

----------

## johnlu

ouch! No me he dado cuenta de que es antiguo el post.   :Embarassed: 

Mil disculpas.

Por cierto, no tengo nada encontra de wine. Lo Ãºnico que no me hacÃ­a gracia era eso de que se fomentara la prÃ¡ctica de usar software ilegalmente en el foro este.

PerdÃ³n por el despiste.

----------

## diegojuan9

me pueden enviar una guia con los pasos para instalar el juego porfa si no les molesta

----------

## Stolz

 *diegojuan9 wrote:*   

> me pueden enviar una guia con los pasos para instalar el juego porfa si no les molesta

 

diegojuan9,

te recuerdo que esto es un foro sobre Linux, un sistema que tu no estás usando. Es dificil que aquí encuentres información para instalarlo en Windows. Te suguiero que busques en google los mensajes de error que mencionas para ver la solución

----------

